# Silver Perch



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello I was thinking about getting a pet Silver perch (Bidyanus Bidyanus.)
I would like to know:

will it attack my other fish (guppies, platies, corys etc.)?

is my 2ft X 1ft X 1ft tank big enough to keep a silver perch in for a long time (we have a dam I can put it in if it gets to big after awhile but dont wont to get one if it will outgrow the tank in a year or two)?

any general info on feeding etc. would be greatly appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

By the dimensions you gave, I'm getting that this tank is about 15 US gallons. Is that right?

At about two years old, these guys will be about as long as your tank is wide. So, you wouldn't be able to keep it long. I'm not sure where you are from, but it's definitely a bad idea to release captive bred fish into the wild. Are these fish native to where you are? Where were you planning to get one?

I think these fish are classed as vulnerable, so you'll need to check if you can even collect them from the wild, if that's what you were planning. 

They eat plants, insects, worms, etc. I don't think they'd eat your smaller fish, especially since they'd have to be pretty small to be ok in your tank.


----------



## whitecloud98 (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah my tank is 15 us gallons. They're native to where I live but I was going to buy some 5cm ones from my local pet shop because I know they're protected. Thanks for the info anyway. I was only going to get one fish too or should they be kept in a pair?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't keep the fish above 10cm or so. That's a small sized tank in most terms. Also, depending on how many of the other fish you have in your tank, you should keep up regular water changes. A fish that gets as big as this perch needs to be upgraded properly, raised in a large enough tank, or it will get stunted.

If you are going to get it, then I *wouldn't release *it when it's too big for your tank since it's been in captivity indefinitely. Either have plans for proper accomodations when it's bigger, or sell/trade it back to a pet shop. The fish could catch or carry something in the pet shop or your aquarium that isn't present in the wild.

I'm not sure how social these fish are, so I can't really answer that last question. Maybe some research on the internet/in books might answer that for you.


----------



## renita (Oct 7, 2008)

The Silver Perch is a native Australian species. Basically a native of the Murray Darling drainage system, this species over the years has been widely distributed across NSW and many Eastern Flowing streams now have viable populations. Silver perch are omnivores with a very varied diet consisting of small food items such as insects, insect larvae, shrimps, yabbies, molluscs, worms, weeds and algae. They do not grow to extreme size and specimens over 3Kgs are rare. Rumour has it they grow to 8Kgs but I have seen them up to 4Kg only. Generally in farm dam situations they will grow to approximately 2Kgs. 
-----------------------
Renita

Search Engine Optimization


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

renita said:


> The Silver Perch is a native Australian species. Basically a native of the Murray Darling drainage system, this species over the years has been widely distributed across NSW and many Eastern Flowing streams now have viable populations. Silver perch are omnivores with a very varied diet consisting of small food items such as insects, insect larvae, shrimps, yabbies, molluscs, worms, weeds and algae. They do not grow to extreme size and specimens over 3Kgs are rare. Rumour has it they grow to 8Kgs but I have seen them up to 4Kg only. Generally in farm dam situations they will grow to approximately 2Kgs.
> -----------------------
> Renita
> 
> **spam**


Are these people bots, or just have that much time on their hands? :shock: Educational spam...that's different and stolen from nswaqua.com.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Seriously, Leah, I'm more entertained than pissed off by these edu-bots.


----------

